# Corsair Link Software - Windows 8.1 Support



## Eroticus (Jan 16, 2014)

*Please Note you must delete any saved Profiles and uninstall the old version and reboot the system before you install the latest software. And some CPU's may not show proper CPU Temp in C-Link application (AMD 6 Core and Intel Haswell CPU's)*

*Join the v2.5.5145 discussion*

*12/19/2013 - Corsair Link Software Update BETA Version 2.5.5145*

*Windows 8 and 8.1 Support*
*CPUID hardware monitoring engine*
Motherboard fan speeds and temperatures are now shown. Fans from the motherboard are reporting only and cannot be controlled.
GPU temperatures for some cards are missing at this time.

*Firmware auto detection at first startup. User selectable option to update or not. Needs minimum versions listed below for detection inside software. Firmware files are part of the install package. No separate download needed.*
CoolingFW_1.2.8 (Cooling Node)
HydroFW_1.2.8 (H80/H100)
LightingFW_1.1.9 (Lighting Node)
USBFW_2.0.6 (Commander unit)
H80i_v1.0.5 (H80i)
H100i_v1.0.5 (H100i)

Tooltips have been added to key panels. This can be turned off in the options panel.
System tray icon has new functionality for quick reference of displayed data and profile switching.


----------

